# Customs I Rolled



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

I mentioned that I ll. Here area few pics. I started about 5 months ago so be gentle with criticism. 




































and the 88 x 7,its named TNTCLIP KOK






I made a custom single mold






that makes an oval shape(fits the mouth better  )






These are just a few samples.


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

and the bunch before molding


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

View attachment 72969


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

very cool man. Any tips for people like me wanting to start doing this ourselves??


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

That is too awesome, Ken!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

What's the filler, binder, wrap, on the madoros?


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

These belong in a catalog. Great work!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

nice work! thanks for sharing.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey Ken, any of those rolled with the molds I acquired for you? I read through your list of stuff you sent me and picked one out to smoke today at a local B&M I hit up pretty frequently. I will let you know what I think later today!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Very cool stuff? Where did you get your leaf?


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Bondo 440 said:


> What's the filler, binder, wrap, on the madoros?


ill list the leafs shortly


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Hey Ken, any of those rolled with the molds I acquired for you? I read through your list of stuff you sent me and picked one out to smoke today at a local B&M I hit up pretty frequently. I will let you know what I think later today!


 hope you like it,tell me what roll you smoked.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Cool project. They all look good to me.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

subscribed to follow: very interesting


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

can't wait to hear more about this


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like great work to me. :tu


----------



## Steel Talon (Mar 2, 2010)

Very nice...


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

great looking sticks. So, have you tried the TNTCLIP KOK?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

tntclip said:


> View attachment 41476
> View attachment 72969


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I gotta hand it to you...Not many would have the fortitude to try their hand at this incredibly difficult undertaking. Those lanceros look really nice, being one of the hardest vitolas to roll successfully. I, like others, have a lot of questions and look forward to reading and seeing more....


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

88x7 lol should have named it "say ahhh" looks like a lot of fun tho I did find a 140x6 online.......just wondering what the rg is of a subway sub?


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

meatcake said:


> Hey Ken, any of those rolled with the molds I acquired for you? I read through your list of stuff you sent me and picked one out to smoke today at a local B&M I hit up pretty frequently. I will let you know what I think later today!


 yes,the gran coronas,thanks again brother. oh and the torp


----------



## JoshJ (Dec 24, 2012)

That looks really fun XD ill haft to do research see if i can get into it ^^


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

That looks awesome great work


----------



## Reggie86 (May 21, 2013)

Hey, those are some fine looking rolls. That jaw-breaker could be considered a deadly weapon!

I got into rolling quite recently. It has helped me to appreciate what skill actually goes into my favourite smokes.
I actually find it is a relaxing hobby.

Great thread, cheers for sharing.


----------



## AndrewV (May 19, 2013)

How cool man! You got some whoppers there.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I'd love to see some pics on how the maduro wrappers turned out


----------

